# Ride skipping = deactivation???



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

As I understand the rules, I, as an independent contractor, have the right to decide who I want to pick up.

I can accept the ping and immediatly cancel (just like the pax do) for any reason or no reason, as long as I am not discriminating on a basis like race, gender, ethnicity, etc.

I also understand I must accept 90% of the pings or I can be deactivated.

But has anyone been deactivated for ride skipping: routinely accepting and then immediately cancelling all requests at the money losing default rate. (A rate so low it doesn't pay to move my car after factoring in gas and depreciation, plus wear and tear on my vehicle.)?

I received a text message from Uber stating they noticied a high number of cancellations and that if it continues I could be deactivated from the system.

Has this actually happened to anyone? They would be facing some very negative publicity if they did this plus I'd make sure the attorneys suing Uber claiming we are employees was aware of why I was deactivated. 

So I am hoping this is an idle threat and not something they would actually do.

My rating is 4.85 and my acceptance rate is 98%. I have no complaints from pax.

I am simply chosing by cancelling not to accept the passenger's low offer for a ride in my car. Uber is a software platform, not a transportation company. It is a marketplace but the actual contract is between the passenger and me and I can't be forced to drive everyone who makes a request when they are not willing to pay me the amount of money I require to move my car from where it is parked.

If I vote "no" enough times on accepting the shit rate, eventually I will get a pax willing to pay a fair rate of at least 1.2x. Often more. I basically only drive surge and airport runs.

This is my full time job (for now) and certainly cannot afford to be deactivated, even for a day or two.

I remind my passengers that the rate would have to be 3.0x to even come close to what a taxi cab would cost. And I arrive sooner, in a newer car, that has water, candy and cell phone charger cables. And I am not on the phone with friends and family when passengers are in the car.

I understand Uber must advertise a default rate low enough to attract new passengers. But I am not their employee and I should have some choice in deciding if I am willing to accept a low paying ride.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Lost In Translation said:


> I can accept the ping and immediatly cancel (just like the pax do) for any reason or no reason, as long as I am not discriminating on a basis like race, gender, ethnicity, etc.


You are engaging in cancellation abuse if you accept requests you do not intend to accept, and then immediately cancel it. This creates a negative experience for riders. Doing this with the intention of creating artificial surges is known as surge manipulation.



Lost In Translation said:


> Has this actually happened to anyone? [...] I cannot afford to be deactivated, even for a day or two.


_
Yes, drivers have been waitlisted for cancellation abuse, and continued evidence of abuse will lead to permanent deactivation.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-was-just-suspended-2-days-for-too-many-cancellations.28883/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/cancellation-concerns-deactivation-for-48-hours.28733/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ive-been-blessed-by-uber.36417/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/crack-down-on-cancellations.28745/

As an independent contractor, you have the right to choose which requests you accept. Simply let the request time out if you don't wish to accept the ride._


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Many urban bicyclists want to be motor vehicles when it is more convenient and pedestrians when that is more convenient.

The TNCs want to be technology companies when it is more convenient and transportation companies when that is more convenient.

TNC=A cyber bicyclist.

The District of Columbia writes its traffic laws in such a manner that it allows bicyclists to do just that. Similarly, it writes its TNC laws to allow TNCs to do just that.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

You have 10sec to cancel so it doesnt show up on trip history.

I keep it at 4 per day. 6 month later no word from Uber.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

glados said:


> You are engaging in cancellation abuse if you accept requests you do not intend to accept, and then immediately cancel it. This creates a negative experience for riders. Doing this with the intention of creating artificial surges is known as surge manipulation.
> 
> _
> Yes, drivers have been waitlisted for cancellation abuse, and continued evidence of abuse will lead to permanent deactivation.
> ...


How much is Uber paying you??


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Lost In Translation said:


> As I understand the rules, I, as an independent contractor, have the right to decide who I want to pick up.
> 
> I can accept the ping and immediatly cancel (just like the pax do) for any reason or no reason, as long as I am not discriminating on a basis like race, gender, ethnicity, etc.
> 
> ...


I've heard of deactivations, but I think for only for the egregious ride rejections, like half offered are rejected, that sort of thing, but I don't know anyone, personally, who has been deactivated for having gone not far below 85% On the other hand, I've heard of extremely low acceptance rates where the driver was not deactivated, so I suppose it has a lot to do with the policy in your city, apparently it varies from location to location.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Lost In Translation said:


> As I understand the rules, I, as an independent contractor, have the right to decide who I want to pick up.
> 
> I can accept the ping and immediatly cancel (just like the pax do) for any reason or no reason, as long as I am not discriminating on a basis like race, gender, ethnicity, etc.
> 
> ...


Actually, it's more like 2x, and the reason is, say your area has a buck a mile charge, and a minute charge above that. Taximeters do not charge for time below 12 mph, whereas I believe that Uber app has miles and time going all the time, so your actual mileage rate ( factoring in both ) is more like 50cents above your local rate. So, in San Diego, the taxi meter rate is usually 3 bucks, and the local rate is $1.10, so it's more like a buck and a half when you combine the two, which is half, not one third, of the taxi rate. Therefore, a 2x surge would bring it to about what the taxi rate is.

I doubt you're be deactivated if you go below whatever your local minimum acceptance rate. Thus far, I have not heard of anyone being deactivated ( not personally, maybe there are some who did get deactivated on these forums, I dont know ). Also, maybe the policy has changed insofar as being more strict, since I only went below 85% ( the minimum in my city ) once, but it was about 2 years ago, and I recall getting a friendly reminder, but I distinctly recall there was no threat of deactivation. But, it was a while ago, and as we all know, Uber can change it's policy.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

glados said:


> As an independent contractor, you have the right to choose which requests you accept. Simply let the request time out if you don't wish to accept the ride.


And then get hit with low acceptance rate?

Lol. The truth is, Uber wants us to accept everyone and their mother.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Is there an official list from over to let us know what rating level is deactivation. I have to include how many chips we accept before where deactivated. What is an unacceptable acceptance rate that causes deactivation. How many cancellaoins is too many and will result in deactivation. The only one I know to remain active you have to take one trip every 30 days

Those blanket statements on the weekly summary is prejudice. Cuz they are the most common complaints stereotypical complaints about hygiene manners

If we had to see the people at over face to face on a daily basis. There might be more self censorship then less freedom to speak about policy at the workplace as if you're trolling on a messageboard.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

glados said:


> You are engaging in cancellation abuse if you accept requests you do not intend to accept, and then immediately cancel it. This creates a negative experience for riders. Doing this with the intention of creating artificial surges is known as surge manipulation.
> 
> _
> Yes, drivers have been waitlisted for cancellation abuse, and continued evidence of abuse will lead to permanent deactivation.
> ...


Glados works for Uber.

Glados has never driven though, so has no knowledge of what accepting low paying rides is like for drivers who pay ALL their expenses.

Negative rider experience?

'Surge manipulation' discussions by Uber shills is shameful, since *EVERY* industry in a capitalistic world alters pricing for their 'seasons' or 'needs' for profit (hotels, advertising (top show ad rates), vacation area prices for all industries located there, etc).

Uber has become a joke for most drivers, and their driver turnover is quietly *HUGE*.

My car, my expenses, yet my 'independent contractor rights' don't matter much when Uber can deactivate *YOU* via their horrible email 'support system' for their 'terms of service' violations.

Glados gets a paycheck or salary from Uber, and has never experienced the 'hustle' Uber has become for drivers trying to make a profit.

Glados probably is still on his/her parents health and driver insurance, too, so no real world experience with normal costs of living.

But, none of that matters, since the Uber machine has become so big, they rule the LIE of the 'ride-sharing' business, and will do with drivers as they wish, without repercussion in most situations.

Saw another google AD today for Uber drivers to turn their cars into $1000 a week cash.

Sad lies, sad indeed.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Lost In Translation said:


> As I understand the rules, I, as an independent contractor, have the right to decide who I want to pick up.
> 
> I can accept the ping and immediatly cancel (just like the pax do) for any reason or no reason, as long as I am not discriminating on a basis like race, gender, ethnicity, etc.
> 
> ...


You sound like trouble and I love it!!...I disagree with your tactic but, we are "Ubers Customers" for a fee and we should be allowed to use the app as we please!


----------

